# Silver Reed



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Brother electronic parts are interchangeable with the Silver Reed. Does anyone have a Silver Reed and what do you think of it? I am looking into, actually just thinking about how a new machine would be to use.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

no, the parts are not interchangeable between singer and brother

I think it depends on which machine you learn on, that one will then become the easiest to use. I have Singer/Brother and Passap and they all have their good points and bad points


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

rubyredz said:


> Does anyone know if the Brother electronic parts are interchangeable with the Silver Reed. Does anyone have a Silver Reed and what do you think of it? I am looking into, actually just thinking about how a new machine would be to use.


Silver Reed / Knitmaster / Studio / Empisal all good workhorses. Interchangeable parts, as all are basically the same for each model. There's an agent in Canada. May not have as many fancy features as Brother, but on the other hand, not so many fancy bits to break down or wear out.

Brother also good reliable workhorses, with many models depending on what sort of stuff you want to make. eg bulky, lace, ribbing etc

Madkiwi


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

we have 3 brothers a 940, a 970 and a 270. I was hoping the Garter carriage would work on a Silver Reed. I am so addicted to the garter carriage.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Ruby, no the garter carriage is made specifically for the Brother Standard Gauge Knitting Machine.

I just wish they had one for the brother bulky. alas there isn't any.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Rhyanna, I agree. I was just wondering about a new machine.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

The electronic parts are not interchangeable. The Silver Reed SK840 (still a current model machine) has no electronic parts in the knitting bed. The electronics that interpret the pattern are in the carriage. This has a 'curly cord' that can be connected to the DesignaKnit software or to the dedicated pattern programming device from Silver Reed (but this would be nowhere near as flexible as using Designaknit).

As for older Silver Reed models, that had the electronics in the main bed (such as SK560/SK580), I doubt that the components for these would be compatible with Brother electronic components either, since they work on an entirely different principle - with a carriage that is then plugged into the pattern controller. Brother machines have the electronics embedded in the main bed, and the carriage has no intelligence built in.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

I also forgot to mention that I have a Brother 940, a Silver Reed 840 and a passap E6000 and my favourite work horse is the Silver Reed 840 with Designaknit8 - just love it !!! The main use I have for the Brother is some lace work - but even there, the Silver Reed has some lace stitches that can be done with a single pass of the carriage instead of needing a minimum of 2 passes of a separate lace carriage followed by the main carriage to knit the stitches - which is what the Brother machine does.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Parts are NOT interchangable between the different branded machines.

I love my Silver Reeds, all of them. I've tried all of them over time and always come back to the Silvers.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Question, I have a Singer model 700 all possible accessories that go with it and a singer chunky model 155 I am wondering if an electronic machine would be of any use to me. I have seen a Singer SRP 560 for sale with ribber and lace carriage. Or am I just repeating the same thing that I have on my machine.

Would you suggest a electronic Brother and which one.
Tks and appreciate any help or wisdom with this.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry it won't.


rubyredz said:


> we have 3 brothers a 940, a 970 and a 270. I was hoping the Garter carriage would work on a Silver Reed. I am so addicted to the garter carriage.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Lise, go to aboutknittingmachines.com and you will find your info there.
THe Brother 970 is the best Brother electronic machine.
THe Singer?Studio 560 is a wonderful machine. You will not be duplicating what you have as with the electronic machines you are not limited to 24 stitch patterns and can use your computer with them to get other patterns.
Do go to that site.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THe Singer etc 580 is different from the 560 as it can use the PE1 for extra storage and the AG-50 Both use Mylars.
THe 830, 840, 860, 890 and are more advanced than the 560 and 580. THey are wonderful machines and you will using the electronics if you like designing your own patterns and want designs more that 24 stitch repeats.



euvid said:


> Lise, go to aboutknittingmachines.com and you will find your info there.
> THe Brother 970 is the best Brother electronic machine.
> THe Singer?Studio 560 is a wonderful machine. You will not be duplicating what you have as with the electronic machines you are not limited to 24 stitch patterns and can use your computer with them to get other patterns.
> Do go to that site.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

euvid said:


> Lise, go to aboutknittingmachines.com and you will find your info there.
> THe Brother 970 is the best Brother electronic machine.
> THe Singer?Studio 560 is a wonderful machine. You will not be duplicating what you have as with the electronic machines you are not limited to 24 stitch patterns and can use your computer with them to get other patterns.
> Do go to that site.


Thank you for your help once again I well do that right now and look at it.


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

When considering a machine purchase I always take the advise that was posted here one day, "If an older used machine-are parts still available?"
Silver Reed is still in business, they have parts, and provide service for many other machines.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

pjtowne said:


> When considering a machine purchase I always take the advise that was posted here one day, "If an older used machine-are parts still available?"
> Silver Reed is still in business, they have parts, and provide service for many other machines.


Unless, you want to complicate your knitting life, take the above advice.
Cheaper is not always the best.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

rubyredz said:


> we have 3 brothers a 940, a 970 and a 270. I was hoping the Garter carriage would work on a Silver Reed. I am so addicted to the garter carriage.


Forgive me if I sound rude but my curiosity as just got the better of me.
When you have two fantastic machines.......the Brother KH970 and the Brother KH270..... another good machine, the Brother KH940....and you have stated that you are addicted to your garter carriage.....why would you want another machine. What do you think you would gain from having another machine/what do you think another machine can do that the ones you have can't?

I have far too many machines, but this is because I worked my way up to a Brother KH970. I can't understand what I would gain from going out and buying a Silver Reed.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Susie, Perhaps she is like many of us who just love machines and have to have them all. You will notice I wrote us which meant including me. The Singers etc.carriages are easier to push as they have wheels and they don't use that chain that the Brothers have..
You were not being rude, just inquisitive. I for one just enjoy looking at them. They amaze me how someone could invent them.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

pjtowne said:


> When considering a machine purchase I always take the advise that was posted here one day, "If an older used machine-are parts still available?"
> Silver Reed is still in business, they have parts, and provide service for many other machines.


Thank you for your help I do like my singer/studio/silver reed knitting machine and was able to get many accessories for it. I was just not sure if I need an electric one. I guess I'm still new at this and want the world lol....


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

Lise Paauw said:


> Thank you for your help I do like my singer/studio/silver reed knitting machine and was able to get many accessories for it. I was just not sure if I need an electric one. I guess I'm still new at this and want the world lol....


I know just what you mean, my family has threatened to block me from EBAY and other sites-I would have one of everything!!


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Macon said:


> Parts are NOT interchangable between the different branded machines.
> 
> I love my Silver Reeds, all of them. I've tried all of them over time and always come back to the Silvers.


I agree - there are some features, like forward selection of patterning needles, that I really don't like on the Brother ( and the noisy 'chain' for the carriage). I could never understand why Brother knitters I know needed a plastic sleeve when knitting to avoid knitting in their own garment sleeve! I have never had that problem on a Silver Reed - then I got my Brother 940, and suddenly, I understood when the pattern needles come forward beyond the sinker posts !
I also found that it was much easier to end up with yarn loops at the end of a row with the Brother. Silver Reed just handles so much nicer for me.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Forgive me if I sound rude but my curiosity as just got the better of me.
> When you have two fantastic machines.......the Brother KH970 and the Brother KH270..... another good machine, the Brother KH940....and you have stated that you are addicted to your garter carriage.....why would you want another machine. What do you think you would gain from having another machine/what do you think another machine can do that the ones you have can't?
> 
> I have far too many machines, but this is because I worked my way up to a Brother KH970. I can't understand what I would gain from going out and buying a Silver Reed.


I am not wanting another machine, sometimes the Brother machines have a mind of their own and I get frustrated. I was hoping a brand new machine would be compatible with a garter carriage. More curious than anything


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Susie

I have the 2 Silver Reeds, fine gauge and mid-gauge because I like to create lace, and use crochet cotton and use some store brand yarns that are just right for mid-gauge machines.
I have several brother km and i love them, they each can do something than the other, like has more patterns stored. I have a knit king KK98, Brother 840, 860, 260E, 270, 930, 940, 965i and a passap duomatic 80 that i have to place back on its stand due to the fact that I had moved and now will be creating my crafting room.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

valval said:


> hi do you know if the needles are the same on silver reed as on brother on main bed and ribber please


No the needles are different and not interchangeable between different makes


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The garter carriages work only on the Brother standard gauge machines.


----------

